# Dilbert cartoon about buying gold.



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2011-10-01/

The lesson here is that if you do the right thing it doesn't matter how you got there.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive been telling my kids that their degrees that I paid for are not going to be whats important in the times to come.

The lessons learned in the "School of Hard Knocks" and the "Non Traditional Education" is what will matter. I will be sure they see this comic strip.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Great cartoon, thanks.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I thought about getting an MBA, but I don't really care for basketball...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats a good one!


----------

